# Hello from Arizona



## Roger Guiles (Nov 28, 2014)

Wanna bee here. Hope to connect to some folks, if not locally, in the high desert areas (Zone 8) and other folks for advice and ideas for a gardener interested in starting a hive or two.

Thanks, Roger


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome to Beesource Roger! Lots of great folks here to talk to and connect with. Use the search feature to look up things of interest to you and scan through all the old posts as they hold a wealth of information.


----------



## Roger Guiles (Nov 28, 2014)

drlonzo said:


> Welcome to Beesource Roger! Lots of great folks here to talk to and connect with. Use the search feature to look up things of interest to you and scan through all the old posts as they hold a wealth of information.


Thank you. Need to learn about many things, but, I would like to hear from anyone with info on Africanized bees. Been told by a local "Acceptance is the key" here in Az.


----------



## bowhuntaz (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes, africanized bees are definitely here in AZ, and some of them are flat out nasty to deal with. 
My neighbor has one hive of those, and while they're not unworkable, they're not the most pleasant either. 
Being in Yarnell, you've got a fantastic climate for bees. 
Just make sure you've got a water source available to them.


----------



## AZBEEK (Jun 15, 2011)

Welcome! A great place to find all your questions answered. Yes I also have Africanized bees but I will requeen as they are not the best to deal with when you have neighbors near by. You should check out the Prescott bee club a great bunch of people mostly newbies and willing to help. Sent me a private PM for more info


----------



## Roger Guiles (Nov 28, 2014)

It was a fellow in Prescott Valley with bees who told me a little about these guys. What i understand from him is that ALL bees here in Az. have been "Africanized" I have also read where there are programs to turn this around, so, what to do? 
I assume you have bees in the area?


----------



## AZBEEK (Jun 15, 2011)

That statement is not totally true, I do find feral hives that I capture which are very gentle, these survivor bees are good honey producers.


----------



## Roger Guiles (Nov 28, 2014)

Interesting, I look forward to learning more about this. Thanks!


----------



## bowhuntaz (Dec 30, 2013)

John and Doug have been absolutely wonderful in sharing knowledge and helping me expand my knowledge before diving in with bees. 
This spring, i think, I'll be kicking off my beekeeping adventures.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Roger!


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from Kansas!


----------

